# Twitter App



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't really get the whole twitter thing but that didn't stop me from writing an hme app.

You can only view the public updates for now.

Subscribable through apps.tv

http://www.apps.tv/appdetail.php?id=120

enjoy!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

What's twitter?


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

basically a way to send short messages to your friends

www.twitter.com

all the cool kids are doing it. I don't get it but they've got like a million users now.


----------

